# Deutsche Phonetik



## Svenska960

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe eine ganze kurze Frage. Derzeit beschäftige ich mich mit der Phonetik des Deutschen und zwar habe ich eigentlich nicht verstanden, wie wichtig die vom Satzakzent und Wortakzent gespielte Rolle ist. Wenn man auf Italienisch spricht, wird das Satzakzent eine wichtigere Rolle spielen, da alle Worte, die sich vor dem befinden, werden schneller und kürzer ausgesprochen. Gibt's sowas auch im Deutschen, oder sollte man lieber alle Klänge deutlich und langsam aussprechen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Im Deutschen liegt der Satzakzent zumeist auf einem Wort des Satzes, das besonders hervorgehoben werden soll oder im Fokus des Satzes steht, wobei die Stellung des Wortes sowohl von Belang sein kann, als auch nicht. Aber auch die Betonung mehrerer Stellen im Satz oder ganzer Gliedsätze ist möglich.
Mehr Erklärungen und Beispiele hier.


----------



## Svenska960

Betrachten wir den folgenden Satz : ,,Geld macht nicht glücklich". Hier wird selbstverständlich das Wort ,,Geld" betont (Satzakzent). Werden dann alle anderen Worte des Satzes kürzer und leiser ausgesprochen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Etwas leiser ja, kürzer nicht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Svenska960 said:


> ,,Geld macht nicht glücklich". Hier wird selbstverständlich das Wort ,,Geld" betont (Satzakzent). Werden dann alle anderen Worte des Satzes kürzer und leiser ausgesprochen?


Ich würde "Geld" betonen, aber auch "glücklich" (natürlich könnte man z.B. auch nur das Wort "nicht" betonen), d.h. die restlichen Wörter etwas nachlässiger aussprechen, d.h. vielleicht undeutlicher, leiser und / oder kürzer.


----------



## berndf

Svenska960 said:


> Hier wird selbstverständlich das Wort ,,Geld" betont (Satzakzent).


Nein, das ist nicht selbstverständlich. Eine Betonung auf _glücklich_ ist ebenso plausibel.

Allgemein gilt: je stärker die Betonung einer Silbe, desto länger ist sie. Deutsch ist eine sogenannte _stress-timed language_, d.h. die unbetonten Silben werden so stark verkürzt wie notwendig, um einen etwa gleichen Abstand zwischen Tonsilben herzustellen. Die Satzlänge wird also im Wesentlichen durch die Anzahl der Tonsilben bestimmt.


----------



## Svenska960

Wie kann man  das deutsche ,,Tempo" üben? Sollte das ganz naturall gelernt werden, oder man sollte beim Sprechen darauf achten?


----------



## bearded

Svenska960 said:


> alle Worte, die sich vor dem befinden, werden schneller und kürzer ausgesprochen.


Hallo
Eine solche Regel bzw. Tendenz im Italienischen kenne ich nicht (zumindest in meiner Herkunftsregion Emilia gibt es keine solche Aussprache). Und was meinst Du mit ''schneller und kürzer''? Schneller und kürzer als jene Wörter, die dem 'Satzakzent' folgen, oder nur als das betonte Wort?
Was Deutsch betrifft, so würde ich sagen: man kann/soll Tempo und 'Gesang' kaum üben, das kommt ganz natürlich mit der Praxis und dem Zuhören (deutsches Radio und Fernsehen können dabei helfen, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat...).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Allgemein gilt: je stärker die Betonung einer Silbe, desto länger ist sie.



Das ist der springende Punkt. Der Rest wird nicht kürzer ausgesprochen, sondern "normal", aber die betonte Silbe wird gedehnt.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> aber die betonte Silbe wird gedehnt


Gilt das auch, wenn die betonte Silbe kurz ist?  In einem Satz wie ''er ist doch besser als ich!'' bleibt das 1. e von 'besser' nicht immer kurz, obwohl das Wort 'betont' ist?


----------



## JClaudeK

Das "e" von besser bleibt (trotz allem) ein kurzes "e" - starke Betonung und (leichte) Dehnung sind vielleicht schwer auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Der Rest wird nicht kürzer ausgesprochen, sondern "normal"


Wobei allerdings noch zu beachten ist, dass aufeinander folgende unbetonte Silben zusätzlich verkürzt werden, was mit dem erwähnten _stress-timing_ zusammen hängt.


bearded man said:


> In einem Satz wie ''er ist doch besser als ich!'' bleibt das 1. e von 'besser' nicht immer kurz, obwohl das Wort 'betont' ist?


Es geht hier um die Silbenlänge und nicht um die Vokallänge. Das sind grundsätzlich zu trennende Dinge. Kurze betonte Vokale sind i.d.R. immer noch länger als Vokale in unbetonten Silben. Dies führte zur Entwicklung der reduzierten Vokale (Schwas).

Dazu kommt nicht, dass es der neuhochdeutschen Phonologie "theoretisch" keine leichten (ein-morigen) Tonsilben gibt. Nur geschlossene Tonsilben können kurze Vokale enthalten. Das war im Mittelhochdeutschen noch nicht so. Nur ist es durch den Verlust der phonemischen Konsonantenlängen nicht mehr so eindeutig, die erste Silbe von _besser _als geschlossen zu identifizieren. Allerdings ist das ein schlechtes Beispiel, da es einen merklichen Längenunterschied zwischen intervokalischem [-s-] und [-z-] gibt, also das [ s ] in _hassen_ ist deutlich länger als das [ z ] in _Hasen_. Und insofern ist hier die alte Unterscheidung zwischen Lang- und Kurzkonsonanten noch wirksam. Aber nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: _Haken_ vs. _hacken_. Bei _Haken _sind die Silben eindeutig ['ha:.k(ə)n]. Bei _hacken_ bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ['ha.k(ə)n] richtig ist oder ob es nicht eher ['hak.(ə)n] sein sollte. Im Frühneuhochdeutschen war es eindeutig ['hak.k(ə)n] und so empfinden es die meisten Sprecher wohl auch heute noch, wobei ich allerdings nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dies einfach nur "spelling pronunciation" ist.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es geht hier um die Silbenlänge


Ja, das sehe ich ein.  Hinzu kommt noch - ganz wichtig meines Erachtens - die Silben-Tonhöhe.  Die 'betonte' Silbe wird in einem musikalisch höheren Ton als die anderen Silben ausgesprochen, und aus den verschiedenen Tonhöhen ergibt sich der gesamte 'Gesang' (das nennen wir so: ''il canto'' oder ''la cadenza'') einer Sprache.  Am 'Gesang' kann man bei uns des öfteren auch die Abstammung eines Menschen erkennen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Die 'betonte' Silbe wird in einem musikalisch höheren Ton als die anderen Silben ausgesprochen


Im Deutschen eindeutig nein! Es gibt im Deutschen kaum Tonhöhenvariation. Prosodische Tonhöhe spielt meist nur eine Rolle, um "," (ansteigend) , "!" (stark fallend), "?" (stark ansteigend) und "." (fallend) zu unterscheiden.

Darum klingen deutsche Akzente in anderen Sprachen oft etwas monoton.
Vielleicht (da rate ich jetzt) kommt Dir das nur so vor, weil es im Deutschen nicht die deutliche Absenkung der Tonhöhe in betonen Silben gibt, für die Italienisch so bekannt ist.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Vielleicht .. kommt Dir das nur so vor, weil...


Schon möglich.


----------

